# 10850k trotz AIO WaKü bis zu 90° Grad?



## TrueIceTea (30. Januar 2021)

Tach alle zusammen.

Nach langer erfolgloser Suche in verschiedenen Foren habe ich mich dazu entschlossen Mal selber ein Thread zu eröffnen.

Ich habe mir vor kurzem die H100i RGB Pro XT WaKü von Corsair für meinen i9 10850k gekauft. 

Ich habe alles richtig installiert und eingebaut, jedoch kriege ich trotzdem in Cyberpunk z.B Temperaturen von 80-90 Grad. 

Meine Lüfter sind per Corsair Software auf Leise gestellt und meine Pumpe auf Balanced da es sonst einfach viel zu Laut wäre (der Unterschied bei der Kühlung sind bei mir 2-6 Grad von daher eher unwichtig)

WLP habe ich bereits neu aufgetragen und konnte keine Besserung feststellen. Die CPU ist außerdem nicht übertaktet.

Meine kompletten Specs:
GPU: RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio
CPU: i9-10850k (nicht übertaktet)
RAM: Corsair Vengeance 4x8GB DDR4 3000Mhz
MB: MSI MPG Z490 Gaming Plus
PSU: 750W BeQuiet
AIO: H100i RGB Pro XT
Case: Thermaltake View 31 TG RGB 
Speicher: 1x M.2 250GB Samsung Evo
1x 1TB HDD WD Red

Temperaturen von 80-90 Grad sind ja im Prinzip unbedenklich, jedoch stören sie mich einfach da ich mehr von einer AIO erwarte.

Ich hoffe auf informative und helfende Antworten und bedanke mich bereits jetzt.


----------



## IICARUS (30. Januar 2021)

TrueIceTea schrieb:


> Meine Lüfter sind per Corsair Software auf Leise gestellt und meine Pumpe auf Balanced da es sonst einfach viel zu Laut wäre (der Unterschied bei der Kühlung sind bei mir 2-6 Grad von daher eher unwichtig)


Ist dir dabei deine Wassertemperatur bekannt? Die Lüfter bilden ein Kompromiss zwischen Lautstärke und der daraus resultierende Wassertemperatur und das Wasser selbst muss auch gekühlt werden. Wasser alleine kann dein System nicht kühlen, wenn diese nicht mit heruntergekühlt wird und die CPU-Temperatur ist immer von der Wassertemperatur abhängig und kann daher auch nicht darunter liegen.

Denke daran, mit bestimmten Temperaturen wird auch der Druck in solch ein Kreislauf ansteigen und in einer AIO besteht kein Ausgleichsbehälter wo der Druck ausweichen kann. Könnte passieren das wir dann solch ein Themen von dir lesen...





						Deepcool Wasserkühlung ausgelaufen.
					

Hilfe,  gerade hat sich meine Nagelneue Deepcool Captain 280 Wasserkühlung in meinem New Ark 90 AiO Combo Gehäuse verabschiedet. Mitten bei Spielen hör ich auf einmal ein Seltsames Plätschern. Hab instand den Stecker gezogen noch bevor das System von selbst ausgeschaltet hat. Anscheinend hat...




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de
				




Prozessoren lassen sich auch im allgemeinem auch schwer kühlen und wenn du dann noch die Lüfter abdrehst, brauchst dich nicht zu wundern.


----------



## Optiki (30. Januar 2021)

Du hast AIO in der Front montiert? Das Gehäuse hat jetzt nicht die größten Lüftungsschlitze in der Front.

Könntest mit CPU Z die Spannung auslesen, welche die CPU unter Last bekommt. Wenn die CPU in Cyperpunk richtig gefordert ist, kann sie schon etwas heißer werden. 

Zur Not musst du die CPU undervolten im Bios.


----------



## IICARUS (30. Januar 2021)

Die Spannung macht viel aus, weil Mainboards besonders beim Intel oft zu viel Spannung darauf geben. Radiator in der Front macht auch noch was aus, weil hier unter Last  nicht die heiße Luft der Grafikkarte zum kühlen genutzt wird.


----------



## Cosmas (30. Januar 2021)

Cyberpunk gibt halt den CPUs ordentlich was zu tun, da is jedes Fitzelchen Leistung genauso wichtig, wie eine starke GPU, dementsprechend heizen die Teile dann auch.

Und genau da kommt die Wahl der AiO und dein Verzicht auf 2-6°C ins Spiel.
Ne kleine 240er packt man nicht auf die High End CPUs und drosselt die dann auch noch an allen Ecken und Enden, da ist es dann nämlich kein Wunder, wenn die überfordert ist.

Und wenn ich mir die Front von dem Turm so ansehe...frage ich mich, warum da überhaupt Lüfter drin sind, da die eh keine Luft bekommen und dementsprechend nutzt einem der Radi da auch in der Front nicht viel, vor allem nicht, wenn er dann auch noch auf "silent" getrimmt is.

Da hätte es wenigstens ne 280er sein müssen und die ekelhaften Corsair Jet-Turbinen durch Arctics P14 oder paar gute Noctuas oder so ausgetauscht, die ordentlich Druck machen, aber trotzdem leiser sind.

Dazu ginge, wie schon gesagt auch ein DEZENTES Undervolting, denn Cyberpunk reagiert auf instabiles Übertakten genauso empfindlich, wie auf CPUs mit zu geringer Spannung und dann landet man ganz fix wieder beim Komplettcrash und Neustart.


----------



## IICARUS (30. Januar 2021)

Letztes Jahr hatte sich mein Sohn eine AIO von ALC verbaut und da dort die Anschlüsse geschraubt sind, hatte ich der AIO einen Temperatursensor am Anschluss mit verpasst. Die AIO konnte dann per Wassertemperatur geregelt und auch überwacht werden. Verbaut wurde eine AIO mit einem 240 mm Radiator und mit seinem 3900X erreichte er mit einer Drehzahl von etwa 1800-1900 U/min was fast schon die max. Drehzahl war eine Wassertemperatur von 42 °C. Wenn jetzt die Lüfter nicht schnell genug laufen wird diese Temperatur noch weiter ansteigen.

Im Übrigen erreiche ich mit meinem custom Loop selbst unter Last nicht mehr als 30 °C mit der Wassertemperatur. Zum besseren entlüften lasse ich auch schonmal die Lüfter ganz aus und lasse die Temperatur kontrolliert bis 47 °C ansteigen. Mit 30 °C sehe ich an meinem Wasserstand im Ausgleichsbehälter noch kein ansteigen des Wassers, aber mit 47 °C ist das Wasser um etwa 5-7 mm angestiegen. Mein AGB ist 70 mm breit und hat ein Füllvolumen von 375ml. Daher kann sich da das Wasser gut ausdehnen. Zudem habe ich noch ein Druckausgleich mit verbaut.

Wo soll mit solch einer hohen Temperatur mit einer AIO der Druck hin? Und genau hier kann es dann auch passieren das solch eine AIO ausläuft. Daher sollten die Lüfter nicht zu langsam laufen. Denn auch eine AIO bildet ein Kompromiss zwischen Wassertemperatur und dessen Drehzahlen der Lüfter. Im Sommer mit heißen Temperaturen sind auch manchmal Themen zu lesen, wo solch eine AIO ausgelaufen ist.


----------



## Z3Rlot (30. Januar 2021)

Falls dir dann immer noch die temps zu hoch sind gehe ins BIOS und stelle AVX auf -5.
Das kostet in Spielen keine Leistung.
Dadurch brauch die CPU nicht mehr soviel Vcore.


----------



## TrueIceTea (30. Januar 2021)

Gut, erstmal danke für die schnellen Antworten, auch wenn ich dafür viel gefrontet wurde. Die Radiatoren sind nicht vorne am Gehäuse sondern oben anner Decke. Vorne sind einfach nur 2 Lüfter.

Ich gebe zu nicht wirklich das beste Gehäuse für den Airflow gekauft zu haben. Werde mir wohl bald auch ein neues kaufen da ich damals noch nicht so viel Ahnung davon hatte habe ich mich fürs Design entschieden ich Trottel.

Also meine Frage ist jetzt. Was genau schlagt ihr mir vor was ich tun könnte.


----------



## IICARUS (30. Januar 2021)

Sofern möglich Radiator vorne einbauen und dann ein AVX-Offset nutzen, damit mit AVX herunter getaktet wird. Dann wäre die Optimierung der Spannung auch noch ein Weg und wird es dann immer noch zu heiß dann halt etwas weniger Takt drauf geben. Ganz davon abgesehen das auch gewisse Drehzahlen anliegen müssen damit es auch kühler werden kann. Denn wie bereits geschrieben wird sich das Wasser immer weiter aufheizen und diese Temperatur ist auch ausschlaggebend wie heiß der Prozessor wird.

Ein Intel bringt satte Leistung, wenn er das auch darf, daher musst du dieses etwas zügeln sind dir die Temperaturen zu hoch.


----------



## Mahoy (30. Januar 2021)

Ich würde bei der Pumpe anfangen. Lass diese testweise auf voller Leistung laufen und stresse die CPU ein Weilchen. Dann weißt du schon mal, ob es an der Zirkulation liegt und ob die Pumpe Krach macht - falls nicht, wäre es bei deiner CPU auf jeden Fall ratsam, sie nicht zu "balancen". Zumindest nicht automatisch, sondern mit angepasster Kurve.

Dann brauchen die Lüfter vermutlich mehr Dampf. Ja, das ist erst einmal laut, weil Corsair traditionell eher mäßige Lüfter mitliefert. Aber wenn es hilft, dies schneller laufen zu lassen, lohnt sich auch ein Austausch der Lüfter.

Von einer Montage des Radiators vorne rate ich ab, so lange du noch das jetzige Gehäuse hast, denn dort kommt einfach zu wenig Luft durch.

Ein negatives AVX-Offset ist immer eine gute Idee und schnell erledigt. Mittelfristig wäre Undervolting ratsam; bzw. generell erst einmal nachzuschauen, wie viel Spannung das Mainboard unter Last anlegt.


----------

